

Fundastic: New Startup Developed Using the CrunchBase API - russtrpkovski
http://fundastic.info/

======
jayzee
Love it. Now just find a way to integrate it with the snarky behind the scenes
comments on thefunded and you are gold!

~~~
fundastic
Thanks @jayzee for your feedback. We are working on to add additional features
and integration with additional data sources in couple of weeks. Stay tuned.

\-- Fundastic Team :)

